# Deer sausage



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Well me and my nephew decided we were determined to make another batch of deer sausage so here are the pictures...... -NF


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like a good batch of sausage. If it taste as good as it looks, you did good.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

how did it taste? any special stuff in the recipe?


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks good - how bad was it stuffing with that #12 grinder?


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

MarshJr. said:


> how did it taste? any special stuff in the recipe?


On this batch we decided to change it up a little and make some green onion sausage and some jalapeno sausage. Seasonings wise I just used the regular stuff! Nothing special, but I tell you what green onion in the sausage have to be the best combo I have ever made! -NF


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

BuckCarraway said:


> Looks good - how bad was it stuffing with that #12 grinder?


Good observation on the grinder! It does everything that I need to do! It will push it through the stuffing tube as fast as you can put the meat in the throat! If I were going to do this alot I would buy me a stuffer but for now this will do!

-NF


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks great congrats.


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice job, also what kind of smoker is that


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

Night-Fisherman said:


> Good observation on the grinder! It does everything that I need to do! It will push it through the stuffing tube as fast as you can put the meat in the throat! If I were going to do this alot I would buy me a stuffer but for now this will do!
> 
> -NF


I started out with a #12 and what started out as a couple of deer a year turned in to 20 deer and 8 hogs and any other critter my buddies could find. Well i had a garage fire and had to start over. I bought a #32 and it is night and day. I also bout a 30# stuffer and a 50# mixer. It is enjoyable making sausage again.

But that #12 did make a bunch of sausage and burger!


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

BuckCarraway said:


> I started out with a #12 and what started out as a couple of deer a year turned in to 20 deer and 8 hogs and any other critter my buddies could find. Well i had a garage fire and had to start over. I bought a #32 and it is night and day. I also bout a 30# stuffer and a 50# mixer. It is enjoyable making sausage again.
> 
> But that #12 did make a bunch of sausage and burger!


WOW!! Did you get an upgrade or what!! I'm sure if we start doing more and more of the sausage then we will upgrade our equipment! It for sure is fun making!! -NF


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

bullred764 said:


> Nice job, also what kind of smoker is that


I just purchased a smoker from academy that uses propane and the little wood chips! If you need more info I can get a picture of the smoker for you!

-NF


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Night-Fisherman said:


> I just purchased a smoker from academy that uses propane and the little wood chips! If you need more info I can get a picture of the smoker for you!
> 
> -NF


Man, I'd really like to make my own deer sausage one of these days... I just figured there was way too much work involved. Is it as bad as I'm thinking?
What type of equipment would I need to buy, and how much am I looking at for a complete setup? I'd like to know more about your smoker too.


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

warcat said:


> Man, I'd really like to make my own deer sausage one of these days... I just figured there was way too much work involved. Is it as bad as I'm thinking?
> What type of equipment would I need to buy, and how much am I looking at for a complete setup? I'd like to know more about your smoker too.


It is alot of work! But I like doing it so it isn't that bad. I just purchased a smoker and a #12 grinder and thats all I use! My grinder was like $350. and my smoker was $140.. If you live near the Brazoria area just bring your meat over and will knock it out!


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

"just bring your meat over and will knock it out!"

Careful NF - Those are the same words I uttered... You are right though, if you enjoy making it then it doesn't seem like much work. Get 2 or 3 of your buddies over and a bunch of beer and you would be amazed at some of the concoctions you can come up with.
I also got in to brining and that will open a whole other world to you. I make my own bacon and ham...


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

It is a lot of work but when your done you know it is your meat and done right. We let it sit over night and before stuffing fry a little to check seasoning.


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

BuckCarraway said:


> "just bring your meat over and will knock it out!"
> 
> Careful NF - Those are the same words I uttered... You are right though, if you enjoy making it then it doesn't seem like much work. Get 2 or 3 of your buddies over and a bunch of beer and you would be amazed at some of the concoctions you can come up with.
> I also got in to brining and that will open a whole other world to you. I make my own bacon and ham...


Unfortunately I have already started brining and now I'm hooked! I brined my first Turkey for Thanksgiving and oh my was it good! Chickens are also out of this world brined then smoked! Yummie I guess I will have to do some chickens this weekend!


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

RG said:


> It is a lot of work but when your done you know it is your meat and done right. We let it sit over night and before stuffing fry a little to check seasoning.


I had one link that I didn't have enough to finish it so we pan fried it and man was it good!


----------



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks good Henry.


----------

